# John Romano interviews Lou Ferrigno at the Arnold Expo



## Arnold (Mar 11, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 11, 2009)

Big Lou still looking great for his age and he seems like a very cool guy. That interview he gave on Heavy Muscle Radio was entertaining.


----------



## largepkg (Mar 11, 2009)

For his age? He looks incredible for any age. Arnold should be jealous.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 11, 2009)

largepkg said:


> For his age? He looks incredible for any age. Arnold should be jealous.



agreed, but Arnold jealous? nah, Arnold does not have time to focus on his physique, nor is that his priority anymore. Arnold still works out every day for health/fitness reasons, but his bodybuilding days are loooong gone, whereas Lou does not have much else, Lou is a full time personal trainer, he still makes money with his body.


----------



## largepkg (Mar 11, 2009)

Prince said:


> agreed, but Arnold jealous? nah, Arnold does not have time to focus on his physique, nor is that his priority anymore. Arnold still works out every day for health/fitness reasons, but his bodybuilding days are loooong gone, whereas Lou does not have much else, Lou is a full time personal trainer, he still makes money with his body.



I know, which is why I said should be. It's just hard to see a contemporary looking so much better.

I guess from the outside perspective this is how I see it. Obviously Arnold has been and is very successful in his life and probably couldn't give two shits.


----------

